# cold eeze/zinc



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

nak
Does anyone know if Cold Eeze lozenges are ok while nursing? I have a cold coming on, and I'm gtting married in 7 days







:
I don't like taking cold medicine even when I'm *not* nursing, and I've taken two of those cold eeze lozenges today....my son is 14 week old and exclusively breastfed.
It's basically 14.5 mg of zinc in lozenge form. The packaging says to take 6 per day. I read a website that said the "upper levels" of RDA for zinc was 40 mg/day for bf'ing women, but the same website recommends zinc supplements for bfed babies over 3-months :rolling eyes: so I'm not surehow much I trust their info.

Any thoughts? I just don't want to be sick for my wedding, not to mention the 10 gazillion things I have to get done in the next few days.


----------



## BabyGow (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/cold-remedy.html Kellymom has a ton of info and I actually had to look this up as well..lol! I have a cold and I am supposed to have my gallbladder out on Wednesday, they won't do surgery if I have a cold because of pneumonia risks. Anyway, all I have is echinacea and zinc tabs(they are together in a lozenge tab. So i had to make sure it was ok since my 8 week old is EBF also







...HTH!! Feel better







and congrats on your wedding!!!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you! I searched on Kellymom & I don't know how I missed that page.
Thanks again


----------



## BabyGow (Jun 24, 2005)

No problem, glad to help!! Feel better mama!!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

thank you, and good luck with your surgery! Hopefully you are feeling better too--sending you some quick healing vibes for Wednesday.


----------

